

IFixit Teardown: Verizon iPhone 4 - dmpatierno
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone-4-Verizon-Teardown/4693/1

======
rdin
Surprising that it has an integrated CDMA/GSM chip, but useless without a SIM
card and the proper amplifiers/antennas.

